# Stomach Ache with the first thing you eat every day?!



## KTS1193

Does anyone else get stomach aches with the first thing they eat everyday? I do! I'm in college and have class until 4 so I usually just eat after that, it sucks!







Also, does anyone get bad diarrhea from eating salads??


----------



## maitland

hi...you don't mention what it is that you eat every morning but yes that seems like a very difficult situation; a salad is raw food with oil on top making it hard to digest and usually problematic for people with digestive issues.


----------



## IBSOMG

I too get stomachaches after the first thing I eat everyday and also bloating and bathroom trips depending on how much my body hates that days food. I'm in college too, I definitely know how your feeling. With the salads I have varying results sometimes D sometimes not. I try to limit my salad intake even though I love them!


----------



## Kathleen M.

Salads/raw veggies seem to be hard for IBSers.Eating stimulates the whole GI tract and can cause abdominal pain, while not eating seems to help in the short term, the longer you wait to eat the worse the pain will be when you finally do give in and eat.Small frequent meals sometimes can over come that, or taking an antispasmodic (prescription or something over the counter like peppermint tea) 20-30 minutes BEFORE a meal can sometimes help as well.


----------



## staceyd

Kathleen M. said:


> Salads/raw veggies seem to be hard for IBSers.Eating stimulates the whole GI tract and can cause abdominal pain, while not eating seems to help in the short term, the longer you wait to eat the worse the pain will be when you finally do give in and eat.Small frequent meals sometimes can over come that, or taking an antispasmodic (prescription or something over the counter like peppermint tea) 20-30 minutes BEFORE a meal can sometimes help as well.


----------



## staceyd

Question about the peppermint tea? Do you drink it before all meals and also do you take the antispasmodic with the tea??? I have just been diagnosed with IBS and it's been awful and I'm looking for any and all help I can get


----------



## Kathleen M.

If you get pain after each meal or even most meals I would do something before as many meals as is possible. I think you can combine peppermint with prescription antispasmodics as they don't seem to interact.When I had pain all the time I was on a long acting antispasmodic so it was already in place before meals. Now I only get pain very rarely I keep some Altoids (peppermint original ones) on hand and take them when I need them, but they are more effective if you take it before pain, but I don't need it all the time so I just wait until I need it.


----------



## star123

i also have this problem, I usually don't eat before work, then have lunch. However after lunch I feel awful (currently having a week long IBS episode that doesn't seem to want to leave). Was taking Colpermin however, after being sick not long ago and there being a whole one in there from 2 hours previous im a little scared to try it again. Any ideas?


----------



## leeniepie

Kathleen M. said:


> Eating stimulates the whole GI tract and can cause abdominal pain, while not eating seems to help in the short term, the longer you wait to eat the worse the pain will be when you finally do give in and eat.Small frequent meals sometimes can over come that, or taking an antispasmodic (prescription or something over the counter like peppermint tea) 20-30 minutes BEFORE a meal can sometimes help as well.


totally agree. i'm having a bad time atm and spent the whole of yesterday feeling bloated, nauseous, and in the afternoon, shap stabbing pains in my abdomen. i didnt eat breakfast today, and was so scared of eating lunch incase it started it all off, but you have to bite the bullet, as not eating can cause stomach cramps and nausea, so its a no win situation. smaller portions help, and i find carbs go down better than other food when im feeling bad.try having a warm drink before your breakfast - it can help to relax the stomach and intestines before they are suddenly hit with food after 12+ hrs of being empty


----------



## Cassie90

jhdskfjhsdjkhkjhskjdfhdkjfhkdjhfdks


----------



## youngmanibs

try oatmeal in the morning


----------

